# Activated Carbon



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

I have 2 cu. Yards of activated carbon at my disposal. Could I add it to my lawn? What would be the bennifit and at what rate would you add it? Can anyone lead me to any studys done and articles on adding activated carbon to turf?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I haven't heard of anyone adding activated charcoal to soil. Since it's main purpose is to absorb things I'm wondering if it would have a negative impact on nutrient availability?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Activated carbon is used when you over apply a herbicide and want to fix the error. It is also use in water filters to grab on to impurities. I think it could cause a negative effect in a lawn.

But if you mix the right carbon (eg bio char) with a manure and other nutrients, then it can be an effective carrier. You could buy this product in a prill, XGRN 8-1-8.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://www.chardirect.com/what-is-biochar-and-other-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@g-man IMO bio charcoal and active carbon is the same thing. What the source is, doesn't matter much. They both suck ...everything until saturated. It acts as a buffer. Grass Factor said in one of his videos almost killing some tress, mostly due to over applying I guess. He is using organic waste, because it is free. I have been manufacturing, back in the days, LiFePO4 (cathode material for Li-Ion batteries) in a very similar way Carbon X is done, but pyrolyzing polimer to create porosity for the material to 'coat on'. Material was later jetmilled to achieve partical size that is suitable for coating the carrier (read prill size). Obviously the form factor of the above one is not easily applicable and I have no idea what is the right amount to go with, in order to keep it from removing too much nutrients off the soil.


----------

